# John Deere LX178



## jt41484 (Sep 1, 2004)

I have Currently inherited a 1994 John Deere LX178 Lawn mower and it was missing the hood off of it and all the dealers are looking to sell a new one for way more then i intend on putting into it. i was wondering if anyone would happen to have or know someone that wanted to sell the hood. i am also looking for the seat due to abuse on the previous owner it is torn all up.
if anyone has anything u can contact me at [email protected]
Thanks Alot!


----------



## Dakota Farm (Aug 20, 2004)

The hood off of a LX176, LX178 or LX188 should all be the same except for the decals. All pretty popular models so you should have no problem finding one.


----------

